# Little Leopard Gecko...help?



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

*Little Leopard Gecko...help? * rescue **

Okay, so I have a bit of an issue on my hands right now...a baby leopard gecko. One of my teachers gave him to me, hoping I would be able to help him (he knows I've had reptiles since I was little, haha).
Quick backstory: Teacher basically found a cute, tiny little gecko that can't be more than a month old outside a few days ago...he was doing yardwork and kept hearing a high pitched squeaking sound, and after investigating found the little guy on a rock in his yard. He said the gecko walked right onto his hand, and he didn't want the poor little thing to die out there. So after keeping him in a 5 gallon tank with a heat pad under it (he used to use it for his crabs) overnight, he brought him to school and handed him over.
The problem: I've had him since Monday, and the little thing still won't eat. I realize geckos can go a while without eating, however he's so skinny and little and I'm afraid of what might happen if I can't get him to eat something. I've tried teeny mealworms, both in a bowl and right in front of his face, but he ignores them, and crickets but he shows no interest in catching them. I'm aware of the trick of rubbing on their mouth to get them to open up - however, he's so tiny that my fingers can't really touch his mouth without poking his whole face, and I don't really have a small enough tool to do the job. I managed to do it with a mealworm once - however as soon as I put it in his mouth he just spat it out and walked away.
So, my question: Does anyone have any tips on getting the little guy to eat? I'm worried about him, and if necessary I can buy other things and/or make premade food if it's required. Also if there's anything else I need to know about taking care of him, please give me your input - I know the basics of leopard gecko care, but I've never dealt with one this young before and I want to make sure I give him the best care possible. <3
Thanks!~ And I'll try to get some pictures of him soon - he's sleeping right now though, and I don't want to wake him up.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I suggest googling a reptile vet, weather near or far and personally speak with said vet for advice upon what to do.


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

try "milking" the meal worms and feeding him the guts.. sort of spread the mush around his mouth with the end of something.. ie. tweezers, etc....also use a dropper to try and give him some water.. we've had success with feeding baby bats that way... they do have carnivore powders you can mix into formula.. but not sure where that would be available other than from a distributor we use.. but try looking at local pet stores..


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.petco.com/product/117291/Flukers-ReptaBoost-Insectavore-And-Carnivore-High-Amp-Boost.aspx


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Bsalem05 said:


> http://www.petco.com/product/117291/Flukers-ReptaBoost-Insectavore-And-Carnivore-High-Amp-Boost.aspx


Ahh, thank you so much for this link... the vet I called recommended getting something like this, but I couldn't find it for the life of me >.< I picked some up and thankfully was able to get some into little Gatorade. He's finally starting to fatten up after a few days of feeding it to him and I even got him to eat a full mealworm this morning.  Can't thank you enough!


----------

